# Stuart Quan, 43.



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.montereyherald.com/mld/montereyherald/news/13586490.htm



> Stuart Quan, an award-winning martial artist and movie stuntman, has died. He was 43.
> 
> Quan died of unknown causes Sunday, according to his sister Kathryn Doi.
> Friends said Quan lost consciousness during the car ride back from a snowboarding trip in the Sierra, television station KFSN-TV reported.
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## shesulsa (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 25, 2006)

I met Stuart Quan once at a tournament in Fresno. He was a really nice man and commanded a lot of respect as a martial artist. People just were drawn to him and was respected by all.

:ninja:


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 25, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=local&id=3809470


Here is an article from a local news channel and a video clip as well. 

:ninja:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2006)

I trained at Stuart Quans Karate school on and off throughout my childhood.  The man taught all that was important in the martial arts and was a good human being.  To have even close to an idea of how many lives one good martial arts instructor can touch check out the memorial web page

http://www.stuartquan.com/


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 28, 2006)

.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 28, 2006)

:asian: .


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2006)

.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------

